# το λαβράκι, γενική του λαβρακιού;



## oliver_twisted (Jul 10, 2014)

Για βοηθήστε, καλοί μου άνθρωποι, με την κακούργα γενική! 

ιχθύδια/γόνος λαβρακιού. (φοβερή παρήχηση με το La βρακιού) Το λέμε; Ντοματιάστε ελεύθερα, είμαι ήδη ράκος!


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2014)

Εγώ θα το έλεγα χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2014)

Λεξιλαβράκια:

λαβράκι (ΟΧΙ λαυράκι)
Λαβράκι μεγάλου βάθους

Και ναι στη γενική λαβρακιού και από το *ΛΚΝ* (κλιτικό πρότυπο Ο44).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2014)

Εννοείται. Τι άλλο;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 10, 2014)

Τέλεια! Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Εννοείται. Τι άλλο;



Ο λάβραξ, του λάβρακος (de vracos, ξεβρακώς). Ο θεόπαις λάβραξ, ο θεομπαίχτης λάβρακας.
Ο λάβρακας, του λάβρακα (ριμάρει με τον Σταύρακα).
Η λαβρακίνα, της λαβρακίνας (ξαδέρφη της γερακίνας, από άλλο περιβάλλον, μάλλον).

Ντο μάτιασα αρκετά ή να πω κι άλλα; 


Το λαβράκι, του λαβρακιού, τα λαβράκια, των λαβρακιών (κι όποιος σκεφτεί βρακιά, να το κοιτάξει. Το λαβράκι του).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 10, 2014)

Χαχαχαχα! Δαεμάνε, έγραψες πάλι!


----------



## Themis (Jul 11, 2014)

Τώρα βλέπω ότι το ΛΝΕΓ ισχυρίζεται πως το λαβράκι δεν έχει γενική. Όσοι ψωνίζουν ψάρια μόνο μέσω της συμβίας ή της υπηρέτριας όλο και κάτι χάνουν σ' αυτή τη ζωή.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2014)

Παρότι σίγουρα υπάρχει, μήπως θα βρίσκαμε κάποιον τρόπο να την αποφύγουμε αυτή τη γενική (όπως και όλες, όπως λέει σε άλλο νήμα της η Λεξιλογία); :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> ...μήπως θα βρίσκαμε κάποιον τρόπο να την αποφύγουμε αυτή τη γενική (όπως και όλες, όπως λέει σε άλλο νήμα της η Λεξιλογία); :)


Δεν το λέει «η Λεξιλογία», αλλά _κάποιοι _— και φυσικά _όχι εγώ_! :laugh: Προσωπικά έχω γράψει πολλές φορές και με πολλές ευκαιρίες ότι δεν θα καταργήοσυμε μια λειτουργικότατη πτώση μόνο και μόνο επειδή δεν μας "ακούγονται" καλά κάποιες λέξεις σε αυτήν (να τις χρησιμοποιούμε συχνότερα, να τριφτεί το άκουσμά τους!) ή επειδή ορισμένοι την κακοποιούν (με λάθος χρήση ή κατάχρηση).

ΥΓ Για τη γενική των υποκοριστικών σε -_άκι _τα 'χουμε πει κι εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?936 (το σημειώνω παρόλο που το _λαβράκι _δεν είναι υποκοριστικό) και http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1500.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Παρότι σίγουρα υπάρχει, μήπως θα βρίσκαμε κάποιον τρόπο να την αποφύγουμε αυτή τη γενική (όπως και όλες, όπως λέει σε άλλο νήμα της η Λεξιλογία); :)



Ναι, την ακλισιά (του *λαβράκι), μακριαπομάς. Ή του λαβράκι's. :scared: 

*Όχι στην έκπτωση των πτώσεων!

*Με την ευκαιρία, οι Σαμιώτες, επειδή δεν τους πολυπήγαινε η γενική _του Καρλοβασίου_ ή _του Καρλοβασιού_ και δεν γινόταν βέβαια να μην έχουν αυτή τη γενική σε καθημερινή χρήση, την άλλαξαν σε _Καρλοβάσου, _και μάλιστα όχι μόνο προφορικά.

Και μετά λένε ότι τα γκρίκλις ή ξερωγωτιάλλο φτωχαίνουν τη γλώσσα. Η ατολμία κι ο καθωσπρεπισμός φτωχαίνουν τη γλώσσα, όπως και τη ζωή. Αν οι μαστόροι δεν έφτιαχναν καινούργια εργαλεία ή δε διαμόρφωναν κατάλληλα τα παλιά όποτε προέκυπτε η ανάγκη, θα 'μασταν ακόμα στο ουγκ.

Και μην τα πάρεις προσωπικά αυτά που γράφω επειδή χρησιμοποίησα το ποστ σου σαν αφορμή.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2014)

Θα περίμενα να αλλάξουν οι Σαμιώτες τη γενική σε του Καρλοβασού, άντε του Καρλόβασου, όχι του Καρλοβάσου.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 11, 2014)

Ενδέχεται η σαμιώτικη γενική να βγήκε από τον πληθυντικό της ονομαστικής, _τα Καρλοβάσια_ (Παλαιό, Μεσαίο, Νέο, Λιμάνι...)


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2014)

...
Γκουγκλιές (όπως πάντα, ενδεικτικά μόνο και ποσοτικά, όχι ποιοτικά):

"Καρλοβασίου": 254
"Καρλοβασιού": 10
"Καρλοβάσου": 165
"Καρλόβασου": 99
"Καρλοβασού": 6

Αυτό που άκουγα κι έβλεπα πιο πολύ δυο πρόσφατα καλοκαίρια στο Καρλόβασι (Παλιό, Μεσαίο, Νέο και Λιμάνι) και αλλού στη Σάμο ήταν το _Καρλοβάσου_, αυτό όμως δεν λέει και πολλά γιατί είναι προσωπική εντύπωση και μαρτυρία, άσε που δεν κρατούσα βέβαια και σκορ. Κάποτε θα κάτσει κι εκεί η μπίλια. Στα ταμπακαριά μόνο μην κάτσει, τα ερειπωμένα, γιατί θα ψάχνουμε μπίλια στα χαλάσματα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2014)

Κάτι θα 'χει το αφτί μου, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Είμαι παντελώς ανίκανος να καταλάβω γιατί ενοχλούν κάποιες γενικές και τόσα χρόνια δεν έχουν ειπωθεί αρκετά από αρκετούς, αλλά καθόμαστε ακόμα και τις συζητάμε. Δηλαδή, μπορούμε να πούμε με άνεση «των ανθυπολοχαγών» ή «των αρθρώσεων», αλλά όχι «των κοτών» και «των λαβρακιών»; Μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι διστάζει κάποιος επειδή δεν ξέρει τι να κάνει τον τόνο: να τον κρατήσει στη θέση του ή να τον κατεβάσει; Η κότα, της κότας, οι κότες, των... ; Γκουχ. Να βάλω καθωσπρεπίστικη γενική ή λαϊκή; Των λαβρακίων ή των λαβρακιών; Με ποια θα ρεζιλευτώ λιγότερο; Αλλά δεν πρέπει να τις ξεπερνάμε σιγά σιγά αυτές τις αγκυλώσεις; Τόση κοινωνική δικτύωση και τίποτα;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 11, 2014)

Κι αυτό το λέμε πόσο καιρό... http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?589


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2014)

Δεν ενοχλούν εμένα οι γενικές, αλλά το θέτω ως προβληματισμό για το τι κάνουμε όταν μια γενική δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένη ή ευρέως χρησιμοποιημένη. 

Να μου πείτε, τι μπορεί να σου τύχει στο λαβράκι για να λες συχνά "του λαβρακιού"; "Α, έφαγα κάτι κεφάλια λαβρακιών σήμερα!" ή "Κόψε την ουρά του λαβρακιού και βάλ' το στο φούρνο!" Μιαμ, μιαμ! :) 




> Τόση κοινωνική δικτύωση και τίποτα;



Εγώ πάντως, χωρίς να είμαι οπαδός της κοινωνικής δικτύωσης (μάλλον ελάχιστα τη χρησιμοποιώ), νομίζω πως τα μεγαλύτερα τερατουργήματα γράφονται εκεί μέσα από τον οποιονδήποτε. Άρα, δεν νομίζω ότι η κοινωνική δικτύωση πρέπει να αποτελεί μπούσουλα για το πώς θα γράψουμε ή θα πούμε μια λέξη. Σωστά ή εγώ κάνω λάθος;


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Σωστά ή εγώ κάνω λάθος;



Αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης έχουν κάνει πολλούς να γράφουν πολύ περισσότερο. Στον δημόσιο χώρο η προχειρογραφή είναι πια μεγάλο ποσοστό απ' αυτά που διαβάζουμε και γράφουμε. Άρα οι τάσεις σ' αυτά που θα λέμε και δεν θα λέμε (μέσα στα οποία και τα λάθη που ίσως θα παύουν να θεωρούνται λάθη μέσα από τη χρήση) θα ξεκαθαρίζουν πολύ πιο γρήγορα και πολύ πιο φανερά σε σχέση με το προφορικό παρελθόν. Ζητήματα όπως π.χ. οι γενικές ή τα θηλυκά των επαγγελμάτων είναι πιθανό να επιλυθούν πιο γρήγορα. Τα ελληνικά του ίντερνετ μπορεί να μην είναι μπούσουλας, αλλά η ώσμωση θα φέρει σε γενικότερη αποδοχή ό,τι είναι καλό ή δυνατό.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ! Κατάλαβα και καλύφθηκα! :)


----------



## Earion (Jul 11, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... η ώσμωση θα φέρει σε γενικότερη αποδοχή ό,τι είναι καλό ή δυνατό.



Ό,τι είναι καλό ή ό,τι είναι δυνατό;


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2014)

Earion said:


> Ό,τι είναι καλό ή ό,τι είναι δυνατό;


Για το δίσημο δεύτερο: Ό,τι ασκεί ισχυρή επίδραση επειδή έχει ευρύτερη αποδοχή, κι ας λένε οι σοφοί ότι είναι κακό ή λανθασμένο.
Αλλά ας μην κάνουμε συζήτηση για το καλό και το κακό στη γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2014)

Να βάλω και λόγια να βρίσκονται;

Από TLG:
ἔχειν καθαρείως ἐγχελύδιόν τι καὶ γλαυκινιδίου κεφάλαια καὶ λαβρακίου τεμάχια. (Αθήναιος)
τὸ δὲ συάκιον τούτων πάντων προκριτέον ἐκτὸς τοῦ λαβρακίου εἰς εὐχυμίαν (Ψευδο-Ιπποκράτης)
Ἀπέχεσθαι δὲ λαβρακίων, κεφάλων, γυλαρίων, ἀστακῶν, παγούρων, καὶ ὅσα ὀστρακόδερμα. (Ιερόφιλος)

Από διαδίκτυο & ειδήσεις:
Πρώτη στην παραγωγή τσιπούρας και λαβρακίου η Ελλάδα. (Σχέση 112:149 με το «τσιπούρας και λαβρακιού»)
Συμβολή στην παθολογοανατομική μελέτη της δονακίωσης του λαβρακίου (Dicentrarchus labrax).
διεξαγωγή του Παγκύπριου Πρωταθλήματος Ψαρέματος Λαβρακίου 2014


----------

